# Kung Fury



## Veho (May 29, 2015)

Kung Fury, the crowd-funded 80s action movie homage/parody/pastiche about a hard-boiled kung-fu loose cannon cop hacking time and going back into the past to fight Hitler... is out. And here it is: 


​ 


Watch it. Or don't.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 29, 2015)

What did I just watch.....


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2015)

Glorious. The only bad thing I might have to say was the cheesiness could have let up for 5 seconds during that.


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2015)

The first 15 minutes were great, while they were still riding the cliches hard, but once the "story" started they kind of lost their swing. But it had enough inertia to make it to the end without rolling to a halt, and the second part had enough little gems throughout to hold it. 

Also, Hackerman. 



Spoiler


----------



## nxwing (Jun 3, 2015)

I just watched it yesterday and it was a pretty good movie. I like how Kung Fury's tough man voice especially when he says fuck.


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Jun 3, 2015)

That was probably the most satisfying 31:02 minutes of my life.


----------



## nonoriri.k (Jun 3, 2015)

distils all the best things about the 80s into half an hour and it is glorious

needs more triceracop though


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 3, 2015)

Free 
That is so glorious to my ears!


----------



## Engert (Jul 1, 2016)

Best 30 minutes of my life. If I could hack time I'd relive those minutes endlessly.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 6, 2016)

I really like this movie, wish I could've contributed.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 6, 2016)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------

